# I don't want a distributor!



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wondering what all is needed to replace my distributor in my KA24de with ignition coils and what engine do the parts come from?


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Bump i want the answer to that to


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

*coils*

i have found a ford coil pack setup but i still cant figure out how it gets a signal to fire. i don't know if you need a stand alone to control it but i have not found a wiring diagram or an answer.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

stevekolar said:


> i have found a ford coil pack setup but i still cant figure out how it gets a signal to fire. i don't know if you need a stand alone to control it but i have not found a wiring diagram or an answer.


you wont be able to remove the distributor because it gets its signal from it. unless you mock up some kind of crank sensor. to get a signal. lets just put it this way. youll need a stand alone. i dont see why you want to change coil on plug. distributors do just as good, you might be able to get an msd distributor for the car. after all 8000 hp funny cars run distributors


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

trmn8r said:


> you wont be able to remove the distributor because it gets its signal from it. unless you mock up some kind of crank sensor. to get a signal. lets just put it this way. youll need a stand alone. i dont see why you want to change coil on plug. distributors do just as good, you might be able to get an msd distributor for the car. after all 8000 hp funny cars run distributors


Thankyou for that answer now on to other things LOL


----------

